# Low Pressure On a Couple of Sprinklers



## toicy4ya (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am new to the forum and need your help. While testing my irrigation today I noticed several of my sprinkler heads had very low pressure. Not sure how this happened as they have been working fine. I currently have a three a three zone set up using a hunter X-Core irrigation controller. Zone 1 seems to be working fine. Zone 2 doesn't seem to have much pressure as does zone 3. I don't know much about irrigations, if someone could offer me some assistance on what to look for I'd greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## grassland (Mar 7, 2019)

It depends if it is an issue with a couple of sprinklers or an entire zone. If it is a couple of sprinklers (especially if it is random), the sprinklers head could be clogged with debris. If you unscrew the sprinkler head, there should be a filter inside. Clean them off with a brush. If entire zones have low pressure it could be a number of things. The valve might not be open all the way, it could be a break in the line, the shut off valve might not be open. One way to check if there is a break in the line is to see if you have a random puddle in your yard along the line of the sprinklers. Walk around and see if you are stepping in soggy grass or the ground feel muchy. If you do, the PVC could be cracked. A faulty or gummed up sprinkler valve is also very common with low pressure.


----------

